# Sobre = cama (coloquial)



## blasita

Hola a todos:

Necesito encontrar un término coloquial para referirme a _cama_ que se entienda en todo el mundo hispanohablante.

Por ejemplo, _piltra _no me vale porque creo que se usa solamente en España. Me gustaría saber si _sobre_ se usa en todas partes, y si no es así, estaría muy interesada en saber qué sería lo más común en vuestra zona.

Un saludo.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Para mí la más comunes son piltra, que ya has dicho, y catre. "Sobre" también se usa por mi barrio, pero no sé si está extendida por todos sitios (creo que no).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Hola, blasita: 

Supongo que _catre _es muy _cutre_.  (Al menos _piltra _y _sobre _no lo son tanto, pero por mi zona los he oído muy poco, aunque más el segundo). 

Saludos.
(Me crucé con Ant).


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Ant y Namarne. Un saludo.

A ver si otros se animan también a hablarnos de su uso, por favor.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por mi barrio, irse al catre (coloquial), me meto en el sobre (menos usual), voy a planchar la oreja, voy a clisarme...


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por acá "irse al sobre, meterse en el sobre" se usan (quizá estén un poco pasados de moda). _piltra_ es la ptimera vez que la veo. _catre_ tampoco se usa, pero tenemos el lunfardo _catrera_. _planchar la oreja _y _clisarse_ me son desconocidos.


----------



## Agró

El "saco".

Meterse al saco/en el saco.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias a los tres por vuestra ayuda.

_Clares_: es verdad, recordaba ya lo de 'clisarse' del otro hilo. Te diré que ya pudimos, por fin, irnos de vacaciones a tu tierra, y probé esta expresión y todo ... Fue todo un éxito. Lo de 'planchar la oreja' también se dice a veces por estos lares, aunque creo que no es tan habitual como otras expresiones.

_Quique_: es muy interesante saber que _sobre_ puede sonar un poco pasado de moda por allí pero que al menos sí se puede entender y usar.

_Agró_: en lo del _saco_ había pensado de pasada. Yo también lo uso a veces; ¿será tan 'internacional'?

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## mirx

Catre en México.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Mirx. ¿Eso quiere decir que _sobre_ no se usa nunca o conoce en México?


----------



## dexterciyo

"Me voy al sobre" es la que más he oído yo.


----------



## mirx

blasita said:


> Gracias, Mirx. ¿Eso quiere decir que _sobre_ no se usa nunca o conoce en México?



A mí no me suena para nada, pero de hecho no se me ocurre ninguna otra cosa coloquial para referirse a la cama. Uno habla del acto de dormirse, no de donde se duerme.


----------



## Csalrais

De acuerdo con dexterciyo, por aquí la que más he oído es la expresión con "sobre" (ayer mismo se la dije a mi hermano al volver a casa) y luego la de "planchar la oreja".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Catre, catrera, sobre y cucha, por estos lados.
En mi país, la cucha, propiamente dicha, es la de los perros (_¡Filomena, a la cucha!_), pero también la usamos para referirnos a la cama (_ya me duché y me voy a la cucha_). Agrego que viene en el DRAE sin indicación de que su uso sea regional.
Saludos


----------



## blasita

Gracias otra vez, Mirx.

Muy interesantes vuestros comentarios. Muchas gracias, Dexterciyo, Csalrais y Adolfo. Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

blasita said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Necesito encontrar un término coloquial para referirme a _cama_ que se entienda en todo el mundo hispanohablante.
> 
> Por ejemplo, _piltra _no me vale porque creo que se usa solamente en España. Me gustaría saber si _sobre_ se usa en todas partes, y si no es así, estaría muy interesada en saber qué sería lo más común en vuestra zona.
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola

De las que han nombrado, por aca solo he escuchado catre (me parece que solo en argot de adultos mayores y en el campo), creo que una palabra mas comun podria ser "Lecho"...

Saludos a todos!


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Rosangelus. Me es muy útil. Saludos.

Me encantaría saber también qué utilizan en otros países y regiones españolas.


----------



## jorgema

También en el Perú, *catre *se entendería coloquialmente como cama. En ese mismo sentido, he escuchado *colchón*, otra vez tomando la parte para nombrar coloquialmente al todo. Sorprendentemente, también he escuchado *sobre *en frases como _"ya voy a meterme al sobre"_, queriendo decir "ya me voy a la cama".
La _cucha _que menciona Adolfo Afogutu me recuerda mucho a la _cuja _un término ya casi olvidado con el que se designaba al catre, la estructura de la cama.


----------



## blasita

Estupendo. Gracias, Jorgema. Un saludo.

Me gustaría añadir lo que me dijo un amigo chileno: irse _al sobre_ sí se usa por allí, al igual que irse _a la cucha_ y _al_ _tuto_ (chilenismo por _a dormir_); _piltra_ no se conoce. No le pregunté por _catre_.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Sobre es antigua, una persona de 20 años quizás no  la conoce pero me parece que en todos lados se entiende. Cucha, catrera, y catre (no se usa pero se entiende y como algo pobre).


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Uzikat. Cuando dices 'como algo pobre', te refieres a 'humilde', ¿no?


----------



## jorgema

El catre es la cama pobre ya que hablando estrictamente se trata sólo de la armazón de la cama, sin colchón. Recuerdo pasajes de novelas "sociales" en que al personaje humilde lo describen durmiendo en un catre, no el sentido coloquial sino en el verdadero de una cama incompleta, sin la comodidad de un colchón. Y lo mismo hacen ahora las crónicas periodísticas.
*Tuto *lo recuerdo de mi infancia, pero no con el sentido de cama sino de _ir a dormir_: _Vamos a hacer tuto; ya es hora de hacer tuto_. Es una voz que se usa (o usaba) para hablar a los niños y no creo haberla escuchado nunca a un adulto hablando con otro (a no ser que se estuviera hablando de un niño). Parece que viene del quechua _tuta_, que significa noche.


----------



## oa2169

Nunca había escuchado "sobre" parea designar "cama". Por acá no se entiende.

"Catre" se entiende y se usa en muchas ocasiones para significar "cama".


----------



## blasita

Sí, es como pensaba entonces, Jorgema; lo pregunté para estar segura de que era eso lo que Uzikat quería decir. Es muy interesante saber que en Perú también se conoce 'tuto'. Gracias otra vez. 

Muchas gracias, Oa. Un saludo.


----------



## elprofe

Por mi zona, "me voy al sobre" y "me voy al catre" son las dos formas coloquiales de decirlo.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Elprofe. Un saludito.


----------



## cbrena

La "plancha".

_Me voy a la plancha.
Me voy a planchar.
Me voy a planchar la oreja._


----------



## Elxenc

Otro sinónimo de cama, para mi, es *la piltra*. Pero no me preguntéis de dónde puede ser, imposible saber en dónde la habré recogido, en España. De todas formas hace mucho tiempo que no la he oído. Me ha venido a la mente mientras leía el hilo, creo que por algún rincón de la cabeza tendré otra. *Jergón* es otro sinónimo de cama, en realidad es el colchón, pero se usa como sinónimo del mueble, es de muy de pobre, pero sinónimo del mueble donde se duerme.

*piltra**.* (Del fr. ant. _peautre_, catre).
* 1.* f. coloq. *cama*      (‖ armazón para que las personas se acuesten).
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## blasita

Lo de _irse a planchar la oreja_ sí me es conocido y lo he usado en algunas ocasiones. Pero lo de usar el sustantivo (_plancha_) y el verbo (_planchar_) en este contexto no lo había oído antes. Muy curioso. Gracias, Cbrena.

Sí, Elxenc, lo que yo más uso es _piltra _y _sobre_ (aparte de cama, claro). Creía que _piltra_ era bastante usada en toda España, pero he podido comprobar que no es así.  Gracias.

Un saludo a ambos.


----------



## vrosano

Catre se entiende bien, aunque recuerda a un término más militar que otra cosa

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Vrosano y bienvenido al foro.

Espero que no te moleste la pregunta, pero ¿de dónde eres/cuál es tu variedad de español, por favor? Este dato no aparece en tu perfil, y creo que sería útil ya que así podemos hacernos todos mejor la idea de los distintos usos.

Un saludo.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

blasita said:


> Gracias, Uzikat. Cuando dices 'como algo pobre', te refieres a 'humilde', ¿no?


si, la gente pobre era quienes usaban catres, en el campo era lo más común. Y en la época de los catres no existía clase media, eran pobres, gente humilde o gente con  dinero.


----------



## blasita

Claro que sí, Uzikat. _Catre_ nos recuerda a una cama simple y humilde; hoy en día se usa en algunos (bastantes, por lo visto) sitios como simplemente_ cama_. Y lo que comentaba Vrosano de que le recordaba a lo militar; me acuerdo de que cuando estuve de pequeña en un campamento militar a las "camas" que teníamos entonces (una base de corcho sobre la tierra con un colchón encima) las llamaban siempre _catres_. No sé si será por eso que no uso normalmente _catre_, aunque sí que a veces se puede oír por aquí (pero en mi círculo no es lo más habitual).

Me encantaría tener comentarios de otros países y regiones también. Gracias a todos otra vez.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Elxenc said:


> Otro sinónimo de cama, para mi, es *la piltra*. Pero no me preguntéis de dónde puede ser, imposible saber en dónde la habré recogido, en España. De todas formas hace mucho tiempo que no la he oído. Me ha venido a la mente mientras leía el hilo, creo que por algún rincón de la cabeza tendré otra. *Jergón* es otro sinónimo de cama, en realidad es el colchón, pero se usa como sinónimo del mueble, es de muy de pobre, pero sinónimo del mueble donde se duerme.
> 
> *piltra**.* (Del fr. ant. _peautre_, catre).
> * 1.* f. coloq. *cama*      (‖ armazón para que las personas se acuesten).
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Yo uso _piltra_ con bastante frecuencia. Y no soy el único, diría.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

blasita said:


> Claro que sí, Uzikat. _Catre_ nos recuerda a una cama simple y humilde; hoy en día se usa en algunos (bastantes, por lo visto) sitios como simplemente_ cama_. Y lo que comentaba Vrosano de que le recordaba a lo militar; me acuerdo de que cuando estuve de pequeña en un campamento militar a las "camas" que teníamos entonces (una base de corcho sobre la tierra con un colchón encima) las llamaban siempre _catres_. No sé si será por eso que no uso normalmente _catre_, aunque sí que a veces se puede oír por aquí (pero en mi círculo no es lo más habitual).
> 
> 
> Me encantaría tener comentarios de otros países y regiones también. Gracias a todos otra vez.



Catre es la cama de cuero y metal (originariamente, catre de campaña) Aquí se dice catre  a esto10628432_3_201051_21_58_20.jpg en slang: catrera, pero el uso más frecuente de catre ahora es una cama de bebe 1278480470_103682464_1‑Fotos‑de‑‑VENDO‑HERMOSO‑CATRE‑BEBE‑CASI‑NUEVO‑IMPECABLE‑200‑1278480470.jpg Saludos


----------



## Aviador

blasita said:


> […] Me gustaría añadir lo que me dijo un amigo chileno: irse _al sobre_ sí se usa por allí, al igual que irse _a la cucha_ y _al_ _tuto_ (chilenismo por _a dormir_); _piltra_ no se conoce. No le pregunté por _catre_.


Pues, sí se dice _catre_ en Chile, claro que sí.
Pensando en expresiones sinónimas de _cama_ en el lenguaje coloquial de Chile, recuerdo una que pretende ser chistosa y que me hace siempre mucha gracia: _ring de cuatro perillas_. No se usa únicamente cuando se quiere referir uno a algún ardiente combate que se lleve a cabo en ese cuadrilátero, sino en general para ser chistoso.


----------



## jorgema

Aviador said:


> Pues, sí se dice _catre_ en Chile, claro que sí.
> Pensando en expresiones sinónimas de _cama_ en el lenguaje coloquial de Chile, recuerdo una que pretende ser chistosa y que me hace siempre mucha gracia: _ring de cuatro perillas_. No se usa únicamente cuando se quiere referir uno a algún ardiente combate que se lleve a cabo en ese cuadrilátero, sino en general para ser chistoso.



La misma expresión se usa en el Perú, Aviador, y con el mismo sentido.


----------



## Aviador

jorgema said:


> La misma expresión se usa en el Perú, Aviador, y con el mismo sentido.


¡Ya nos la copiaron! 
Bueno Jorgema, es que no la había oído en otros sitios y pensé que era propia del lenguaje coloquial de aquí. Mea culpa.
Pregunto, entonces ¿se usa la misma expresión o una similar en otros lugares, además de Perú y Chile?


----------



## jorgema

Yo creo que debe de estar más extendida de lo que crees, Aviador, y bastante antigua también. Por aquí es muy de comediantes (y chuscos) eso de "el ring de las cuatro perillas".


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Aviador y Kirk (y otra vez a los demás). No había oído tampoco lo del 'ring de (las) cuatro perillas'; es muy interesante.


----------

